# Careful in France



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, just a quick note from ourselves as we live in France be very aware of speed limits in rural districts,if any village has street lights stay under 50kph unless otherwise posted, gendarmes have had a field day with the Dutch & Germans also i presume the English & French this summer but most of SEAT-BELTS their favorite passtime 90euros on the spot if caught,please be aware.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: careful in france*



lesanne said:


> Hi all, just a quick note from ourselves as we live in France be very aware of speed limits in rural districts,if any village has street lights stay under 50kph unless otherwise posted, gendarmes have had a field day with the Dutch & Germans also i presume the English & French this summer but most of SEAT-BELTS their favorite passtime 90euros on the spot if caught,please be aware.


The warning about speed limits is a good reminder, some members may have forgotten that, like us, the French do have a blanket speed limit where there are street lights and no other displayed speed limit.
As for seatbelts, anyone not wearing them deserves an on the spot fine. Just a shame it is only 90Euros.
Gerry


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless you have one of these !


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Quite right Clive.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone caught for speeding or no seat belt deserves a fine !!!!

We ALL know the rules and the consequences of breaking them !

Dont forget that its not just street lighting, if there is a village or town name plate THATS WHERE THE 50KPH SPEED LIMIT STARTS. make sure you are AT the limit as you PASS the signs, 

Dont lift off AT the signs 

Flic have a habit of locating speed cameras JUST inside speed limits (They have a habit of hiding them in recycling bins and the like!!)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*30kph*

An watch out for the 30kph for >3500kG's !

The fines can be massive, if you get caught doing 50kph you are edging to double the speed limit.

Think in terms of confiscated motorhome!

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 30kph*



teemyob said:


> An watch out for the 30kph for >3500kG's !
> 
> The fines can be massive, if you get caught doing 50kph you are edging to double the speed limit.
> 
> ...


Talking of >3500 kg, I believe technically they should have the limit signs stuck to the back? Do we all do that and if we do, what are they called where can we get them from?

Dick


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Only town signs with a red boarder have automatic 50 kmh.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 30kph*



Glandwr said:


> Talking of >3500 kg, I believe technically they should have the limit signs stuck to the back? Do we all do that and if we do, what are they called where can we get them from?
> 
> Dick


No need Dick, see this from the Caravan Club.....

"THE CLUB has published a number of
articles on the new French speed
limits, including the issue of whether
or not UK-registered vehicles are
required to display speed stickers.
The legal department of the
Automobile Club de France initially
said that UK-registered caravans did
need to display the stickers. After
several discussions, however, the
French Ministry of Transport provided
the following information:
"We have checked with several
Government Departments and
Ministries (Interior, Gendarmerie,
Industry and Transport) and we have
concluded that the stickers are not
mandatory but the speed limits are
applicable." This comment was
received with the help of the
Directorate General for Mobility &
Transport, Road Safety of the
European Commission.
Even though the Club has now
received what it thinks is the
definitive answer, it is not in a
position to guarantee that members
will not encounter problems if they
travel in France without displaying
the speed stickers. If the French
Ministry of Transport has struggled to
confirm the correct information, it is
possible that French police are also
unsure of the correct law.
The feedback that we have
received so far indicates that no one
(including the French) is complying
with the speed sticker requirement,
and we are not aware of anyone
being fined for non-compliance.
Further information on the
mandatory speed limits can be
found at caravanclub.co.uk (click
on 'Practical advice' followed by
'Overseas advice')."

Pete


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

As for seatbelts, anyone not wearing them deserves an on the spot fine. Just a shame it is only 90Euros. 
Gerry 


What a stupid statement! How the hell is wearing a seat belt or not,
in any way going to affect anyone else on this planet with regard to road safety except ME.
John


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

[

What a stupid statement! How the hell is wearing a seat belt or not,
in any way going to affect anyone else on this planet with regard to road safety except ME.
John[/quote]

Maybe the medics or emergency staff that have to extract your corpse from your windscreen!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Also be aware that the warning signs for radar and camera speed control,which used to be 200 metres from the camera,are now moving closer at 100metres.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

hi, dont mean to hijack the thread but whilst recently going thro' toll in France, i noticed the gendarms standing on the exit in the middle of the right hand lane, they had pulled in a uk reg golf as the driver had taken his belt off to pay or take ticket, i had read this on a prev forum but didnt believe it.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I know their fixed camera's are hard to spot :!: untill your right on them.....But hiding camera's 8O don't they use hand held one's ??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That guy may have taken his belt off, the crime was actually driving away from the toll booth before re-attaching his belt. It's a well known revenue earner.

tony


----------

